# 2020 NCSQ Meet - 6-7 November 2020 Near Pulaski Virginia



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm starting a new thread (and re-directing the previous thread to this one) so there is less chance of confusion. I've experienced this in the past with change of location on the same scheduled date.......doesn't always goes smoothly. 

*Reason for the change of date*
As you know, there is a little Pandemic going on right now, and will be through May unfortunately. So, I'm pushing this out to November......after Finals (if there will be some) and before the Holidays. We will play it by ear.....hopefully we won't be in the 2nd or 3rd wave of COVID-19 at that time. 

*Reason for the change of venue*
Well, this change of date encroached on the meet up that Ian typically throws in the Fall in Virginia - so this is partly due to the change to a couple hours North of my house. A few of us had a mini-meet in February, and it is a good spot. The park is 5 minutes from I-81, for reference here is the address 5100 Alexander Rd, Dublin, VA 24084. I imagine in November the park should be fairly empty, and there are shelters with power available. There are 2 or 3 hotels right across the highway as well along with a bunch of restaurants.











Obligatory link to the previous NCSQ Meet

2019 NCSQ Spring Meet

*Friday Night Info:*

Friday afternoon / evening (mid afternoon'ish) - for whoever wants to - likely meet over at the park just to demo / hang out - eat somewhere......

*Saturday Info:*

Likely 0930-1000 - depending on weather (who knows....) - demo and hang out - likely do lunch on your own - several fast food places close by - we can bring Fun Dip and things like that to munch on - then Fatz or something similar that evening.

*Stuff to bring:*

Yourself
 A friend / spouse / kids (of course you are responsible for policing said kids)
 Your vehicle with or without anything setup/tuned
 Favorite music on discs, thumb drive, or other device
 Camera
 Lawn chair if you want to use one
 Openness to learn, ask questions, take constructive criticism and humbly give advice/criticism
 A coat....will likely be cool / cold.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Sounds like a good time. Plus, this spot is actually almost 1.5 hours closer to me so it's a shorter drive. And the Monday Veteran's Day holiday will give a little buffer, too. I'll be there if I can for sure.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

This should work out for me well. Looking forward to it.

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY 
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA

Looking forward to it as well, even though it's now several months away.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN

See you guys there!


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

audiophile25 said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
> 3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
> ...


I’m in.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I just had to do this to myself.......look at the weather prediction for this weekend. Instead of having a fun time with a bunch great people........I’m going to be putting out 15 Cubic Yards of hardwood mulch 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Maybe the most painful part - I’ve got an incredible tune on the car! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

A little mid day demo 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I hear you! Weather is great at the moment, I want to get some 2nd opinions on the Volvo as well, can't do that currently unfortunately.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> I hear you! Weather is great at the moment, I want to get some 2nd opinions on the Volvo as well, can't do that currently unfortunately.


Meet ya 1/2 way! 

Getting a bit of flack for the mask in the car by myself from my bro Erin......I told him it was similar to my physical distancing rules in the drive through.....at least 6 feet from their car to my car........drives Mic crazy.......it is a belt and suspenders kind of thing.......can never be too careful in this crazy times. 

What I explained to him:

.....the mask was sitting there - I haven’t once worn it - I thought I might as well put it on to make sure it will be comfortable if I have to wear it - grabbed the phone and took a selfie - I think it was the first selfie I have ever taken - had to figure out how to do the thing with the other camera (tried to channel Bill with getting only part of me, at an angle)......so as ridiculous as it was, that is the full scoop  And it would have been all good sitting in Photos on my phone - it is only a problem when posted to social media  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Meet ya 1/2 way!


That's pretty dang tempting, halfway what's that somewhere near Lynchburg, VA?

Mask in the car, you look slightly annoyed, maybe at trying to take a selfie (a "skill" i am also not great at), makes it look like a dash cam still image of someone stealing your car 😂

"Someone stole my S4, I caught them on camera"


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep.....beautiful weather.......great tune on the car...........and this..........











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

It was determined by my wife yesterday, using completely objective analysis, that my car was the best sounding car at my house yesterday  My prize was moving about 14 cu yds of mulch. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

What a lovely prize 😂🤣


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

What was V’s prize for runner up?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Zippy said:


> What was V’s prize for runner up?


The last brownie since we didn’t have Jeff’s cookies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh, I'm going to try and make this one 4 sho! My sister lives just 40 min away in Wythville! It will be my first time visiting her since she moved there last year.



1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3 - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

High Resolution Audio said:


> Oh, I'm going to try and make this one 4 sho! My sister lives just 40 min away in Wythville! It will be my first time visiting her since she moved there last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! My folks live in Wytheville - I think that if you visit with her, you will love the area and won’t go back North  SW VA needs electricians too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CBS13WRX (Mar 5, 2013)

I will attempt it if the pandemic is good..
1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3 - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA 
8) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Just wanted to give this a little nudge. With finals now being held in the Dallas, TX area I imagine there are a decent bit of folks who won't be able to make that drive this year. So, this meet will be a great alternative.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Just wanted to give this a little nudge. With finals now being held in the Dallas, TX area I imagine there are a decent bit of folks who won't be able to make that drive this year. So, this meet will be a great alternative.


Thanks E! This will likely be my only car audio event I’ll attend in 2020 - so even if 5 cars show, I’m going to make the most of it 

The NESQ event occurred this past weekend, and it was a success per a couple of the folks that attended. The host provided the items needed to cover the bases. 










2020 North East Sound Quality GTG July 26


It's that time of year again for a Summer GTG July 26 in Mashpee, MA 02649 start time 11:00 A.M. Please P.M. me for Address if interested in Attending. It will be the same address in Mashpee for those of you who attended last time we had it in Mashpee. John offered to lead up a safety...




www.diymobileaudio.com








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

So will you be providing supplies? If so, can I add "snuggles" to the supply list?


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

Looking forward to this event!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

audiophile25 said:


> Looking forward to this event!


I am too! After the successful NESQ meet that took place a couple weeks ago, I’m confident that we can pull off a similarly good event. 

I’m going to attend a 3x comp in Hickory, NC this Saturday that should be fun. Will likely be my only comp this year - will be good to get feedback from a couple experienced judges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

Well I’m definitely not going to finals so I might just drive down for this one


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mullings said:


> Well I’m definitely not going to finals so I might just drive down for this one


I’d love to hear the newest iteration of the Prius Kevin if you are able to make it. The last time I heard it, the car sounded phenomenal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Occurred to me I wasn't on the list...

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3 - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA 
8) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
9) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3 - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA
8) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
9) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA 
10) Courtland (Court)-2019 Ram 1500- North Carolina


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

court said:


> 1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
> 2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
> 3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
> 4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
> ...


I’ll certainly be in line for a demo Courtland - I hate that I didn’t take time to listen to it at the Hickory comp. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> I’ll certainly be in line for a demo Courtland - I hate that I didn’t take time to listen to it at the Hickory comp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I know it will not sound as good as yours but I will let you hear what I have.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2018 Audi RS3 - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA
8) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
9) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA 
10) Courtland (Court)-2019 Ram 1500- North Carolina 
11) Howard Cantor (chefhow) 2008 Tundra CM - MD


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chefhow said:


> 11) Howard Cantor (chefhow) 2008 Tundra CM - MD


Would be great to see you again Howard if you are able to make it!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AJBinVA (Jun 23, 2020)

Hi, my name is AJ and new to car audio. I'm going to try and make it to this event. 2008 Nissan Sentra from Hampton Roads area of VA. May or may not have my install finished by then. Is just spectating ok?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

AJBinVA said:


> Hi, my name is AJ and new to car audio. I'm going to try and make it to this event. 2008 Nissan Sentra from Hampton Roads area of VA. May or may not have my install finished by then. Is just spectating ok?


No - spectating is not allowed, but participating is  We would love to see you here - listening to systems - discussing the hobby with folks who have been in it for a long time - I don’t think we have ever had a stranger leave the event. It really is a good time, and it would totally be worth the trip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Would be great to see you again Howard if you are able to make it!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Same Jason!
Mic said you are big into headphones, I just got into the hobby during the pandemic and would love to talk.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Same Jason!
> Mic said you are big into headphones, I just got into the hobby during the pandemic and would love to talk.


This will be a perfect event for that. Large social gathering were you guys can go off and listen to music alone in silence


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> This will be a perfect event for that. Large social gathering were you guys can go off and listen to music alone in silence


LOL


and even better... share sweaty headphones.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

You guys are jealous...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

chefhow said:


> You guys are jealous...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> LOL
> 
> 
> and even better... share sweaty headphones.


I’m trying to figure out how these are getting all sweaty in November  You and sweaty things....sheesh......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

chefhow said:


> Same Jason!
> Mic said you are big into headphones, I just got into the hobby during the pandemic and would love to talk.


Forget these fools......we will certainly have a good discussion about the headphone hobby 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I’m trying to figure out how these are getting all sweaty in November  You and sweaty things....sheesh......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ve seen your head. That oversized melon can’t help but sweat. All that overheating from thinking too hard.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> I’ve seen your head. That oversized melon can’t help but sweat. All that overheating from thinking too hard.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

I was wondering how long it would be for this thread to turn weird.... 40 days to go! I'm hoping to head down sometime on the Friday, hopefully find some decent breakfast Saturday morning before heading to the park.


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Any other wives coming? Mine may want to come.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

About a month to go, booked a hotel earlier and planning to head down Friday. 99% sure I'm happy with the sound of the Volvo where I can leave it and see what others think. Hopefully, that it's good 🤣😂


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Theslaking said:


> Any other wives coming? Mine may want to come.


I was hoping some would respond - we have had ‘better halves’ attend in the past, but I’m not sure who may attend this time. Depending on the weather, it could actually be a somewhat fun family outing with the path through the woods nearby and the playground thing right there as well. There is also a frisbee golf ‘course’ there as well for those who may be into that. But.....it may turn out to be cold and rainy with a bunch of dudes huddled around talking car audio waiting for turns to listen to the next car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hotels - Hampton Inn and Quality Inn in Dublin, A few in Wytheville Virginia, and a few in Radford Virginia


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> But.....it may turn out to be cold and rainy with a bunch of dudes huddled around talking car audio waiting for turns to listen to the next car


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

Well she put in for the days off so.....

That's one of the best movies ever.

Worst case scenario is she gets a relaxing afternoon in a hotel room. Her words. We like road trips so there is no downside.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Slight adjustment to what I am bringing.....

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA
8) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
9) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA 
10) Courtland (Court)-2019 Ram 1500- North Carolina 
11) Howard Cantor (chefhow) 2008 Tundra CM - MD 

The BRZ has changed a LOT since I last brought it. New Supercharger, DSP, coilovers, lower control arms, tail lights, 4th brake light, fender flares now turn signals also, side marker lights, powder coated wheels, and some vinal wrap done as well. For the most part it is like a brand new car. Well, going from 150 HP at the wheels to 250 HP at the wheels will do that by itself.....


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow Bo! I’m looking forward to seeing the new and improved BRZ! 

So, I’ve been thinking of things for the weekend. 

Friday night - I’d like to do a nice dinner in Pulaski - about 20 minutes down the road. I called, and they said they start getting busy at 6 - that if we arrived before 6, we shouldn’t have a problem getting 10 people seated. So.....for those who want to, for those who feel comfortable meeting up for dinner, we could maybe arrive between 5:40-6:00. 






Menus | alsonfirst







www.alsonfirst.com





And......my wife and I are going to do everything in our power to provide everything needed to comply with CDC guidelines for COVID. As stated before, there was a very effective meet in New England in July (NESQ) that was well managed, and folks felt comfortable and safe. 

Like most things in 2020, this meet will be a little different than past meets - sanitizer, masks while giving : getting demos (or only 1 person in a car at a time), possibly disposable gloves so we aren’t using sanitizer wipes on leather - we will need the collective smarts and good will to provide a safe and fun environment. It will be interesting to see how everything is handled at World Finals this weekend - sound off on here if you hear of good practices there. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> they start getting busy at 6


They must be newlyweds.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> They must be newlyweds.


Are those the two wild and crazy guys?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Just telling Vicki - one of the funniest things I’ve ever seen - Best of SNL - Chevy Chase!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Like most things in 2020, this meet will be a little different than past meets - sanitizer, masks while giving : getting demos (or only 1 person in a car at a time), possibly disposable gloves so we aren’t using sanitizer wipes on leather - we will need the collective smarts and good will to provide a safe and fun environment.


Shoot me a message if you need me to bring anything down.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like I should be in for this too


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> Looks like I should be in for this too


Looking forward to seeing you again Mic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Not making any promises but boys I’d love to make it. The civic is a wreck, but playing with what humble tune I can put on it, but I’ve been on spending freeze since freaking May, thanks covid. But it’d be great to get around some guys and hear some great systems and talk about our common obsession, though I’ve not been as obsessed as in the past for reasons of stepping down a few notches on the hierarchical needs levels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We are still looking to go forward with this meet. 

Still looking forward to meeting up on Friday night at Al's on First for dinner - arrive between 5:30-6:00 - it would be great to indicate if you are going to try to make it to dinner so I can 'reserve' a table - I'll need to get there and 'hold' a table - so if there will be 3 of us or 5 of us or 10 of us - that will make a difference for what I can 'hold'. They don't take reservations. 

Saturday morning - I'm going to try to get there by 0830 or so - if you are the first one there - please occupy the large shelter next to the pool - has power (again, they don't take reservations at this time of the year). I'll be staying at the Hampton Inn - so I'm likely going to go to Waffle House for 'breakfast'.......

If you have any interest in the meet 'disc', please PM me for a download. The intention is for those who are going to make it - like how it use to be with an actual compact disc, I'd rather not have the download shared on a FB thread, etc. - this is for those attending the meet (primarily). Up to 73 tracks.....I just added two more this morning


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> I'm going to try to get there by 0830 or so - if you are the first one there - please occupy the large shelter next to the pool


Is that the same as the one we were at in February?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

naiku said:


> Is that the same as the one we were at in February?


Same park, but the big shelter we want is the first one you come to on the left as you enter the park. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

You said there is power available, yes?


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Same park, but the big shelter we want is the first one you come to on the left as you enter the park.


OK, great. Attached a photo of it so people know which one to go to. 




Mic10is said:


> You said there is power available, yes?


Yes, there is power.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Jason, put me down for dinner Friday night.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Friday night dinner list:

Me
Erin
Ian F + 1



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

I'll be leaving for VA early Friday morning and plan to be there in time for dinner also.

Friday night dinner list:
Me
Erin
Ian F + 1
Ryan


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

If someone wants a roommate I'll come up Friday. Otherwise I'll be there 3hrs after I wake up on Sat


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've got to take a certification test Friday morning, and I'll drive up after that. I doubt I'll make it there before 8pm. I'll call Jason when I get to town to see if there is any shenanigans still going on.

1) Jason (bertholomey/Afghan Vet) - 2015 Audi S4 - North Carolina
2) Erin (ErinH) - 2019 Honda Civic Hatchback Sport - AL
3) Ryan (Truthunter) - 2015 Camry - NY
4) Ian (naiku) - 2015 Volvo V60 - VA
5) Michael (Audiophile25) - 2020 Subaru Forester - TN
6) Bo (Zippy) - 2013 Subaru BRZ - OH
7) Jerry ( High Resolution Audio) 1990 GMC PS6500 - MA
8) Jeff (CBS13WRX) - 2017 VW Jetta - TN
9) Eric (mumbles) - 2018 Audi S5 - GA 
10) Courtland (Court)-2019 Ram 1500- North Carolina 
11) Howard Cantor (chefhow) 2008 Tundra CM - MD 
12) Alan (BigSexy) 2018 Chevy Z-71 - AL


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Big Sexy in the house!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting lighting on the car from the sunset - would have been great to have gotten a pic of the giant blue moon that came up right behind it. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Add me to the Friday night dinner list. It'll be good to get out and see everyone again.

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm sorry to say, I'm not going to be able to make it to this one. Unfortunately, the 1600 mile trek would cost approximately just under $1000 between fuel and two motels stays on the two day's worth of travel each way down and back. Not to mention, the further loss of income from missing work. Nick Apicella's event on November 15th is a 600 mile round trip journey and is more manageable as the journey can be made in one day's worth of travel each way. If I do attend one event this fall, it will be the closer one.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Friday night dinner list:
Me
Erin
Ian F + 1
Ryan
Bo



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

😀


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Perfect weather for a car audio meet.


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

I will be there as well! 2019 Civic Si


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

I wish I could say I still could attend the meet. Unfortunately I had surgery this past Thursday. So maybe next year I will be able to attend. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Hope everything is OK Court, I'm sure we'll get to catch up next year at some meets.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Absolutely! Get healed up soon - we will certainly let you know when other meets / comps are coming up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Whelp, I'm out. Babysitter fell through and Lindsey works weekends so I'm going to have to miss this.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Sweet....maybe now my car will be one of the better sounding cars at a meet for once ....Wait...I mean, Im so sorry to hear that, you will be missed my friend. Hope to see you soon


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Whelp, I'm out. Babysitter fell through and Lindsey works weekends so I'm going to have to miss this.


We will miss you, but Lord willing - a Spring Meet will be right around the corner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

ErinH said:


> Whelp, I'm out. Babysitter fell through and Lindsey works weekends so I'm going to have to miss this.












That stinks, but I understand completely, my wife works Friday evening and Sunday, so often planning things at the weekend can be difficult. As Jason said, hopefully a spring meet will not be too far off.



Mic10is said:


> Sweet....maybe now my car will be one of the better sounding cars at a meet for once .


I often have a meet where my car is one of the better sounding ones, usually it's just me and my blind and slightly deaf dog attending though.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> That stinks, but I understand completely, my wife works Friday evening and Sunday, so often planning things at the weekend can be difficult. As Jason said, hopefully a spring meet will not be too far off.
> 
> 
> 
> I often have a meet where my car is one of the better sounding ones, usually it's just me and my blind and slightly deaf dog attending though.


I see the error in my ways...all my dogs can still hear...plus the wife has her car which on some days, sounds better. Those days usually involve judges...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Beautiful up here! 66 degrees and sunny. 

The shelter has power and the bathrooms are open. 

My car in front of my Dad’s office. 










Shelter with several outlets










Bathroom










Car wash is right up the street - I’ll try to get an address. 

Come off of freeway - WalMart will be on left and McDonalds - Wendy’s will be on right - keep going 1/2 mile to next light - will see car wash on right. 

I coins accepted - bills only. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Apparently the car wash in Dublin is terrible - this one should be better


DM’s Laser Wash
1865 Bobwhite Blvd
Pulaski, VA 24301
United States




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mine is cleaned up






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Enter park, go past the first building on the left with the pool, and go to the next big shelter




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Some photos from Friday. I wasn't quite the shutter bug today.
















Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

What a great day for an SQ meet. Weather was perfect, venue was ideal, and the cars all sounded excellent. Thank you Jason for coordinating this. 👍


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for pictures folks. Looks like a beautiful day and lots of cars.


----------



## audiophile25 (Oct 5, 2008)

The weather could not have been better for this event. All of the cars I listened to were quite good. It is really cool to listen to what others have brought and tuned. You get to hear different interpretations of what a vehicle should sound like. It is always fun to hang out with friends who have the same crazy audio interests. Hope to see you all again soon!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting those photos fellas. 

This will be a little shorter than my normal on and on rambling because I’m typing on my phone. 

Thank you for all that attended, and it was a shame several others who were not able to attend......because it was a fantastic meet (in my honest but biased opinion). Beautiful weather, lovely setting, great cars, and wonderful people. The consensus between a couple of us was that every car there had improved from the last time we heard it. 

Some photos from Friday before dinner










Ryan’s clean Camry









Bo’s newly modified BRZ - some exterior touches, and a Kraftwerks supercharger




































View from the hotel room - I love Virginia scenery!





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We had a decent dinner at Al’s on 1st - Ryan, Bo, Ian, John, and I.

I was granted the opportunity to get an hour long demo of Ryan’s awesome Camry! In an hour, I only got through part of my meet ‘disc’ 

Saturday morning, Ryan and I went out to get some coffee - found fresh donuts instead from ‘Glazed And Confused’ (but the coffee truck wasn’t there that morning) - then off to Waffle House where we met up with Ian and John again. 



















Mumbles (Eric) beautiful Audi S5 completed by Steve and the boys at Audio X - gorgeous car and install










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Bo’s BRZ is beautiful - and I brought back fond memories sitting in it - especially when I was given the privilege to drive it! That supercharger is phenomenal! And the system was very much improved over my last demo - well done! 










Michael Myers’ Forester - well, from my demo, it made complete sense as to why the Forester is taking 2020 by storm in the comp scene. It was incredible! Thank you for coming to our meet and sharing your vehicle with us. I really enjoyed hearing your design philosophy as well. 




























Ryan and I played this track in each other’s cars after dinner......some day...... Listening right now on the Utopia headphones......will be a while until the Audi may get to that level. 










Had a great demo with Al as well - his truck looks fantastic with the new wheels / tires - Roll Tide! We had a fun demo too - that 18 can do big, bad bass - but it could do Anthrax very well too. Very impressive! 

We played some tracks for Erin since he wasn’t able to attend. 




























And parting shot










Thank you fellas for making this another successful and fun ‘NCSQ’ meet! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Who's civic is that with Zapco in the trunk and where can I see more about it?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

bertholomey said:


>


Jason's been hiding in the bushes taking pics of his own car.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I’ll see how this works out. I ‘borrowed’ Nick’s idea (he didn’t register or trademark the idea as far as I know) of creating short interview style videos so guys could talk through their cars and systems. 

Some were agreeable to participate - so I started it off (really goofy I know - I don’t have a future in front of the camera), and Jacob was my videographer. 

I’m going to try to link the YouTube vids here - will see how they turn out. 



























Zippy’s Video





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Notloudenuf said:


> Who's civic is that with Zapco in the trunk and where can I see more about it?


That is our very own Jacob Mashburn from Greensboro area - we should get together soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

That’s my civic with the Zapco. Steve Weigner’s handywork on display there. Me, you, and Jason can meet up sometime soon. My schedule is typically pretty open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Lady Cameltoe (Mar 24, 2018)

I like how BigAl's video is followed up by "The dumbest people on the internet"


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I ‘borrowed’ Nick’s idea


FWIW, Robert Mcintosh did this for SQology with Steve Head a couple years before Nick did. It was something Robert and I talked about doing as a team effort, highlighting/interviewing installs at the major shows. But we are both slackers so it never went anywhere. And I am certain it was done way before then, too. So, yea, no worries about stealing anyone's idea.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks like a good time. I look forward to the next opportunity to make this meet.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

So, this was an excellent meet, the weather (especially given it being November), location and company were all perfect! Both of the meets that have been at this location have been ideal, partly due to the weather, partly the location, but again primarily the company. John and I drove down Friday afternoon, other than southbound I81 being closed due to a wreck, was a fairly uneventful (dull) drive. We met up with Jason, Ryan and Bo at Al's and had an an enjoyable dinner, staying at the restaurant until it looked like we might actually get asked to leave. The next morning met up with Ryan and Jason at Waffle House for breakfast, which apparently is one of, if not the only place in town (outside of a gas station) where you can get coffee. 

I managed to get a demo in nearly every vehicle, the exception being unfortunately Bo's much changed BRZ and Mic's Acura. As always I appreciate the feedback from people who listened to the Volvo on where I can improve things, so will be working on that in the next few weeks. I did remember to take some pictures, thought I had taken more to be honest... maybe the lack of good coffee... 

mumbles S5 trunk: 









Mashburns Civic trunk:









Nick's amplifiers:

















And a few shots of the cars:

































And finally, a couple of the excellent location for this meet:

















Overall a really great time to spend a Saturday and looking forward to next time.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Great shots with the drone Ian!


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

I second that! The drone footage is awesome! Makes me want to get one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> FWIW, Robert Mcintosh did this for SQology with Steve Head a couple years before Nick did. It was something Robert and I talked about doing as a team effort, highlighting/interviewing installs at the major shows. But we are both slackers so it never went anywhere. And I am certain it was done way before then, too. So, yea, no worries about stealing anyone's idea.


Very cool! And I was at that Aggieland and got a demo of the Blazer at that show - it was certainly memorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

fun event. great day. thanks for hosting.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I had a wonderful time as usual, thanks Jason for putting it together and I'm going to say we need to do this more than once a year... any seconds? 

@Mic10is, I really wanted to listen to your car and get your impression of my Audi... I know it needs some work, and who better to critique it than a judge! Oh well, maybe next time!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

mumbles said:


> I had a wonderful time as usual, thanks Jason for putting it together and I'm going to say we need to do this more than once a year... any seconds?
> 
> @Mic10is, I really wanted to listen to your car and get your impression of my Audi... I know it needs some work, and who better to critique it than a judge! Oh well, maybe next time!


just ask next time. i dont think ive ever really said no to listening to others cars. I'm all about helping, paying it forward and trying to get more people interested in competing and sound quality.
Depending on the state of how my car sound, I have declined people listening to it.....but It actually sounded good this past weekend so I would have happily allowed a demo😃


edit----The only time I'll decline listening to a car is if someone says "hey can u come check out this tune with 6 db slopes"....then I'll be as polite as possible and pass


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mumbles said:


> I had a wonderful time as usual, thanks Jason for putting it together and I'm going to say we need to do this more than once a year... any seconds?


Second. I'll talk to Jason about it and maybe try to plan something early next year again. 



Mic10is said:


> but It actually sounded good this past weekend so I would have happily allowed a demo😃


A couple people told me it sounded good, I'll have to try and get a demo next time as well.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

naiku said:


> Second. I'll talk to Jason about it and maybe try to plan something early next year again.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple people told me it sounded good, I'll have to try and get a demo next time as well.


Sorry you likely missed your chance. My car only sounds good during the last quarter of the moon in waning gibbous. After only have a recent lunar eclipse 😁


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> just ask next time. i dont think ive ever really said no to listening to others cars. I'm all about helping, paying it forward and trying to get more people interested in competing and sound quality.
> Depending on the state of how my car sound, I have declined people listening to it.....but It actually sounded good this past weekend so I would have happily allowed a demo
> 
> 
> edit----The only time I'll decline listening to a car is if someone says "hey can u come check out this tune with 6 db slopes"....then I'll be as polite as possible and pass


1st order slopes is where it’s at! You are missing out my friend 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> 1st order slopes is where it’s at! You are missing out my friend
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


With all due respect my good friend...hard pass.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

No crossover is where it’s at.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> No crossover is where it’s at.


Full Range.....Boom!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> Full Range.....Boom!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


pun intended?


----------



## Mashburn (Jun 26, 2018)

ErinH said:


> pun intended?


Hahahaha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> Sorry you likely missed your chance. My car only sounds good during the last quarter of the moon in waning gibbous. After only have a recent lunar eclipse 😁


Haha... Laughed openly at this!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm considering hosting a mini-meet at this same park for those who may be interested - I know a lot could occur between now and then - especially considering the weather and lock downs, but I wanted to float the idea - I have a few folks interested. I was hoping Kendal could host one in Eastern NC, but that didn't work out. So, if this may be even slightly interesting to you - let me know - it would be Saturday, 23 January 2021. If I get a few folks say yes, I'll start a new thread.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Barring anything happening, I'll be there.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

I should be able to make it depending upon weather.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

depending on where, and weather you know ill support


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> depending on where, and weather you know ill support


It would be at that same park in Dublin Virginia. My Spring Meet will likely be at my house in the May’ish time period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> It would be at that same park in Dublin Virginia. My Spring Meet will likely be at my house in the May’ish time period.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


that park was nice. kind of a haul when its cold and theyd likely have colder weather and possibly that ****ty white stuff that I dont like at that time of year


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

If you guys do have it I will try to make it up barring all the normal stuff like weather, work, etc.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> that park was nice. kind of a haul when its cold and theyd likely have colder weather and possibly that ****ty white stuff that I dont like at that time of year


Earlier in the Fall, ‘they’ were predicting a La Niña mild winter.......and then this Nor’easter just hit.....maybe this will be the last of the white stuff for a while (Ian up in NOVA and Ryan in Upstate NY got a lot of the white stuff). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> Ian up in NOVA and Ryan in Upstate NY got a lot of the white stuff


Yep. 2-3" or so at lower elevation Monday, more up on Skyline Drive and then about a foot yesterday.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I started a new thread for the upcoming mini-meet if folks are interested. 

2021 NCSQ Mini-Meet Link


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is a link to the 2021 NCSQ Meet Thread 

14-16MAY2021 NCSQ Meet Thread


----------

